# Veggie Pasta



## cliff (Dec 27, 2001)

Need for health reasons some veggie pasta recipes. Had a few before but puter crashed. Something like spinnach pasta, with the veggies part of the dough.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I use minced spinach to make Spinach pasta. Gimme a minute so I can find the recipe from Marcella Hazan: Essentials of Classical Italian Cooking.....


Here it is:

Green Pasta Dough

1 1/2 C unbleached flour
2 large eggs
1/2 of a 10 oz. pkg of frozen Spinach or 1/2 lb fresh Spinach

Makes 1lb green pasta or 4 portions. 

All you have to do is cook the spinach and drain it of all its liquid then chop it fine and add to the other ingredients. You can experiment with other veggies I guess. That's what I do....even if some of them did look as if they came from another planet. :lol:


----------



## cliff (Dec 27, 2001)

Thanks I'll try that. This time I will print it so I won't lose it again. Thanks again.


----------



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

Here are some different veggie pastas,
red pepper
parsley
tomatoe
sundreid tomatoe
corriander
leek
pumpkin

basically just try anything reduced down to a thick puree. and *** it too your dough instad of the spinach.

go wild man!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

How about French Beet Pasta. Beet imparts the most dramatic color, but the intensity of the crimson tint fades to a soft, muted ivory pink when cooked.

Just let me know if you need a recipe


----------

